# Brazoria County game cam pics



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Jones Creek.
Been seeing bigger body deer every year.
Last pic is a monster body. Wish I had a better
pic of his head.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That last deer looks like a stud, in the body anyway.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> That last deer looks like a stud, in the body anyway.


agreed, what is the blue thing?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> That last deer looks like a stud, in the body anyway.


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Last deer is a pig, but never judge from the rear!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice back yard bucks! Congrats


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

C-Man87 said:


> Nice back yard bucks! Congrats


 Did a pipeline job down at Jones Creek and we had a few studs like this grazing inside the compressor station.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Blue thing is probably a water container, Nice deer


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Howindahell are your deer still in velvet? Mine are already rutting, for crissake. Just about 10 miles as the crow flies from Jones Creek.


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like Blue tub is a for water


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea why that one is still in velvet.
The 8 other bucks I have pics of are not.
The blue thing is just a half of a barrell.
I was putting corn in it before I put the feeder up a few weeks ago.


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

At least your getting some good deer pics, you must not have any hogs!
I have nothing but hog pics no deer!. I hate em!..


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

From the other day. Have not seen this buck this year.
Think he will make 13" ?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Way past 13". 16" at least inside.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

He will make 13" easy in my opinion.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Blue Thingy*

It's a blue, plastic 55 gallon bung hole top barrel cut in half so it becomes a water trough. I have a few laying around my place.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

@ divemaster

you sure thats not the same deer as the 3rd picture of your original post. that deer looks far away but seems to be very similiar in body size and the horn(color and size)

just trying to help ya out if you hadnt noticed that as i see you say you havent seen that deer yet this year. 

good luck


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

He'll make 13" but why? They all seem to be 2-4 year olds. Another few years could produce something worthy of hanging on the wall IMO.


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks young but legal! What kind of hunting pressure do you have around you? If not that much, some protein in the spring and he could be really impressive next year.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

The bucks in Brazoria county have already rutted. Looks like a pretty young buck to me, if your hunting there next year let him walk, there are some better ones around. Saw a real good one on River Road yesterday.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

all ive got is hogs.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Few more pics from the last week.
There is a new 9pt I have not seen since last year and
an 8 that is still in velvet. Kinda weird.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Good looking deer*

Good looking deer there, a few are fairly young but overall a good amount of deer. Is this your propery or are you on a lease?


----------

